# Song of the Deep announced from Insomniac Games



## WiiUBricker (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm too lazy to google. What games is Insomniac Games known for?


----------



## Chary (Jan 27, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'm too lazy to google. What games is Insomniac Games known for?


Oh, you know, just Spyro, Ratchet and Clank, Sunset Overdrive, and Resistance.


----------



## Steena (Jan 27, 2016)

Is that an announcement of an announcement?
Anyway, thanks for announcing it, wrote it down my "remember to put on main calendar" calendar


----------



## EntermateStar (Jan 27, 2016)

ever since spyro left ive had almost no interest in this company


----------



## EntermateStar (Jan 27, 2016)

Fr0zenIce said:


> But spyro didnt leave! We had all those great horrible Skylanders games he was in!


yeah great! *screams internally*


----------



## EntermateStar (Jan 27, 2016)

Fr0zenIce said:


> In defense of skylanders, it was a cool concept at first. But sadly like many things, it was taken too far


heelys were amazing as a concept


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 27, 2016)

New spyro game or fuck off


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 27, 2016)

Better be a new Spyro game.


----------



## Arras (Jan 27, 2016)

An underwater diving Spyro game? I doubt it. My guess would be something new altogether.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 27, 2016)

Isn't it obviously. It's half life 3 dive deeper


----------



## froggestspirit (Jan 27, 2016)

Sheimi said:


> Better be a new Spyro game.





stanleyopar2000 said:


> New spyro game or fuck off


Spyro is owned by activision.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 27, 2016)

Fr0zenIce said:


> But spyro didnt leave! We had all those great horrible Skylanders games he was in!


 honestly skylanders had a good, innovative and interest new concepts about gaming, and they have actually generated good numbers for company too, so great Nintondo decided to plagiarize the idea, here we are, AMIIBO


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 27, 2016)

Its definitely a new IP...wonder what it is though......hmm.....definitely has to do with water and exploration


----------



## EntermateStar (Jan 27, 2016)

Ratchet and Clank X Ecco The Dolphin: Friendship Under the Sea! PS4 exclusive


----------



## Osga21 (Jan 27, 2016)

I bet it's spongebob warfare, a game where you play as Spongebob and defeat hordes of infected residents of bikini bottom along with your helpful sidekick Gary who goes wherever you go and disguises himself as your backpack


----------



## Xzi (Jan 28, 2016)

Announcing our next game, with only underwater levels!  That's what people like, right?


----------



## T-hug (Jan 28, 2016)

*Song of the Deep*. Underwater metroidvania-style action-adventure out for PC and consoles this summer.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 28, 2016)

Chary said:


> Oh, you know, just Spyro, Ratchet and Clank, Sunset Overdrive, and Resistance.



doesnt seem like this will have the same kind of depth as any of these  games

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



T-hug said:


> *Song of the Deep*. Underwater metroidvania-style action-adventure out for PC and consoles this summer.




dont use the metroidvania name in vainia


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Jan 28, 2016)

So basically there is no reason why this shouldn't also be released on the Wii U...


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jan 28, 2016)

a whole Underwater Crash Level!? oh God :S looks good, thanks, but no, thanks, how did someone base a game on "underwater levels", they are the worst since Mario


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 28, 2016)

solarsaturn9 said:


> So basically there is no reason why this shouldn't also be released on the Wii U...


Insomniac Games hasn't released any titles on any Nintendo platform, I doubt they'll start now. Especially when the Wii U is a dying, if not already dead, console with a successor most likely a year away.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 28, 2016)

Damn I was too slow to be the first to make a snide remark about an entirely underwater game being a_ fantastic_ idea.


----------



## Issac (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh, won't be a game for me. Underwater levels freak me out, giving me very claustrophobic feelings... Apart from that I don't mind them actually, if they're made well. (Super Mario World has good ones, for example).


----------



## Xzi (Jan 28, 2016)

T-hug said:


> *Song of the Deep*. Underwater metroidvania-style action-adventure out for PC and consoles this summer.



Looks alright.  In terms of Metroidvanias I still have Axiom Verge and my free copy of Shadow Complex to play.  Galak-Z probably has pretty similar controls, too, and I prefer the action-roguelike style of it.  Plus space > underwater.

Maybe I'll buy it when it's on sale for $5 or less, but I don't like that Gamestop is publishing stuff now.


----------



## _v3 (Jan 28, 2016)

Looks decent enough, the art style is perfect for this kind of game.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2016)

The video gave me a kind of amiga shmup but done in 2016 feeling, I could have fun with that if done well.
Then again I said the same about beat em ups and I still have to go back to streets of rage rather than find something on XBLA.


----------



## froggestspirit (Jan 29, 2016)

They could do better than that. I've thrown together a basic 3D platformer engine... but whatever floats their sub. I'm staying on the shore for this one. (Also, published by gamestop, what?)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 29, 2016)

froggestspirit said:


> (Also, published by gamestop, what?)



If netflix and amazon can make TV shows...


----------



## Xzi (Jan 29, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> If netflix and amazon can make TV shows...


Then I still want Gamestop nowhere near a publishing role.  We've already got EA for excellence in publishing assholery.


----------



## Muffins (Jan 29, 2016)

http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/28/song-of-the-deep-gamestop-insomniac-games/

To me it looks absolutely gorgeous, and I love the music and the theme. Anyone else have an opinion?

I'm thinking that it's well worth a look into when it gets released. By GameStop. Who is... publishing it...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 29, 2016)

It is easy to be able to port to Wii U. Well, I will pass. Not interested.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 29, 2016)

So, it's pretty much Aquaria with a sub?
Still, it could be good.


----------



## froggestspirit (Jan 30, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> If netflix and amazon can make TV shows...


Good point (though I didn't even know that, I don't keep up with TV lately). I need to stop living under a rock lol.


----------



## 3DPiper (Jun 17, 2016)

This game looks right up my alley!
and for $15 you can't beat that!
Will download for our Xbox One the day it comes out


----------

